# Windows 10 Questions



## mygenericemail (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello:

I have some questions, if you don't mind....

1. When is the Win 10 "free" period over with?

2. Will Microsoft remove all of the "hooks" they have regarding auto-loading Win 10 from other Win updates?
(as it is right now, I have not updated anything for 6 months, because it automatically starts downloading Win 10 which I don't want...as I have been told that Microsoft has "hooked" the Win 10 auto-downloads to all updates for previous versions)

3. What does the "KB" stand for in the updates? Someone told me that is the "hook" part of the update, where Microsoft attached the auto-download to all Win updates.



Thanks!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. very easily findable on the most basic search but
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/features
scroll down the page 29 June

2. Personally I do not know the answer I suspect it will change to - you should consider upgrading to Windows 10, but I doubt it will continue to say - upgrade now by clicking etc - as of course that will no longer apply

3. Knowledge Base
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/ms772425.aspx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You can disable the update


> Win 10 which I don't want


http://www.howtogeek.com/228551/how...-8-from-downloading-windows-10-automatically/
http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

the strange thing is that the update was launched on the 29th of July 2015, what's happening about the 12th month?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is an article I just read:

http://www.pcmag.com/news/344307/microsofts-tool-wont-nag-you-about-windows-10-updates-afte


----------



## mygenericemail (Oct 17, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. very easily findable on the most basic search but
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/features
> scroll down the page 29 June
> 
> ...


I'm hoping once the free trial is over, I can start loading updates. I'm going to wait until after July 4th, just to be safe.

I don't want Win 10. I haven't even gotten used to Win 8.1 yet. I've looked at Win 10 on Youtube and it doesn't seem any different or easier to use than what I have now. If they were going with Win 10, then the morons shouldn't have even bothered with Win 8 at all.

As far as your answer to 3 is concerned, I have posted MANY questions on the Microsoft site, and NOT ONE OF THEM has ever been answered.

Thanks for your help though!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Check out the site Wayne (etaf) referred to above. I use GWX Control Panel on all of my Win7 machines. I don't even see a tease for Win10. That way, if you decide you don't want to accept the offer, you can still be assured of getting all the security updates you should have!
If you're not crazy about Win8, but liked previous versions, you may want to look into Win10. It combines Win7 and Win8. I can't say taking the best from each because I'm of the camp that feels Win8 didn't have any "best" of anything, but it should be an improvement over Win8 for sure! You'll have 30 days to revert back to your previous OS if you're not happy with it. I think anyone running Win8/8.1 would be more than happy to get something different.
I believe M$ reasoning behind Win8/8.1 was to have, basically, one OS for all your computing needs, phone, tablet, laptop and PC. It fell flat, unfortunately. Win10 was something they hadn't planned, at least not this quickly. M$ has been trying to sell the concept of apps to developers so that they can create programs that will work across all platforms. They came to the app party late. Apple (with their walled garden) controls all the apps that work on the iwhatevers. The same with Google on the Android devices. M$ has a lot of catching up to do. It was an easier sell to developers to tell them that all their devices would work on a similar platform, less porting to do to provide apps to phones, tablets, PCs ...


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

We (wife and I) have been installing all of the updates. Have NOT blocked any of the Windows 10 stuff. Yes, we put up with the pop up about Windows 10 every time a machine is started. BUT, we leave them on 7/24 except when we are away for a extended time. So we do not get these pop up very often, just on a restart.

Of the 6 machines we have not had any issues of automatically install 10.

We do NOT plan on installing 10 on any of these machines, as they are older and 7 works just fine.
I do have one machine that I bought WITH Windows 10 and is working just fine.

I have seen to many issues with Windows 10 upgrades. Some of the older hardware just was not built for the newer OS. The pushed update from Microsoft just may be the issue with driver updates that we can not control the install of.

Bottom line, in a lot of cases there is NO need to upgrade to 10.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

re this


> As far as your answer to 3 is concerned, I have posted MANY questions on the Microsoft site, and NOT ONE OF THEM has ever been answered.


Sorry you misunderstand you asked what KB was and I replied
KNOWLEDGE BASE and sent the link to show you
If you open the link you will see Knowledge base with the KB number to insert
from the link
Look up KB article:


----------



## mygenericemail (Oct 17, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> re this
> 
> Sorry you misunderstand you asked what KB was and I replied
> KNOWLEDGE BASE and sent the link to show you
> ...


I was meaning that all of my questions I have asked on the Microsoft forum have never been answered. Apparently they are so unprofessional, they would pull this kind of hack job on customers, and even MORE unprofessional that they can't be bothered to answer any questions about this problem they have caused.

I still have not found out if I will be able to load updates and patches after this hack crap is over with. I haven't been able to load ANY updates or patches because Win10 starts loading every single time I've tried!!!

And yes, I have loaded that Win10 program that stops the Win10 popups, but it doesn't seem to stop anything when I've tried to load any updates or patches.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Considering that you can load Windows updates right now and have been for the past year without taking the Windows 10 upgrade there's no reason why you wouldn't be able to do so after the offer ends. There's dozen's of ways to block the update the Windows 10 update or get updates without getting Windows 10 and leaving it there, I've used numerous methods to block the update and they work. GWX Control Panel is easy to use, you just click 4 or less buttons and it's all gone. All it takes it some very little effort from you rather than complaining and calling people morons, hacks, and calling things "hack crap'; sorry I take offense to your comments. Maybe you haven't received help on other forums, which for the huge majority are "staffed" by volunteers who are regular people with other jobs and are unpaid, because of your attitude? The people on those forums are just on those forums to help and had nothing to do with it's development so they didn't cause the problems you accuse them of creating. Windows 10 isn't for everyone, it doesn't work with all hardware or software but that has always been the case with new operating systems and the same goes for OSX and Linux too; for the vast majority of people it works great you just don't hear about that because people don't go out of their way to say something works. Don't want it, do some research and permanently block it, it's very easy. As to why Windows 8 was even released, because that's how things work, you need stepping stones and things evolve and changes are made based on reasonable customer feedback; Windows ME helped evolve Windows 98 and 2000 into Windows XP, Vista helped Windows 7 become the success it was, and Windows 8 helped bring about the changes incorporated into Windows 10.


----------



## mygenericemail (Oct 17, 2014)

Im calling Microsoft "hacks", because you don't pull crap like that on customers, especially when they charge such outrageous prices for what they sell. If people want Win 10, they will buy it......don't SHOVE it down their throats. And you especially don't ignore them when they ask a simple question. My posts have been on there for several months now, STILL unanswered. So why would they even waste time and effort having a forum on their company website if they don't even bother with it? That's what you call a "hack".

As for doing their own research(Microsoft), I would think they would do some market research on consumers *before* making stuff like Win8 that apparently nobody wanted, and change it back or reformat it instead of wasting billions of dollars on something everybody obviously had issues with (which is also looking like Win10, from all the reviews I've read over the internet, which are more bad than good).

I haven't read anything good about Win10 so far, which leads me to believe they were/are giving it away for "free" to use all those people as guinea pigs to fix the tons of problems they have with it. Which should have been done PREVIOUS to pushing it onto the public. The last few reviews I read on people loading the free Win10, resulted in crashed pc's and one even claimed his entire system just froze up, even after rebooting, it still wont work.

I use GWX to block Win10 popups, but it doesn't stop Win10 from autoloading when I have tried to load some updates.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

A lot of people did want Windows 8 and 10, are using it very happily and without issues. You are just looking at the vocal ones who are unhappy and making wrong assumptions.

GWX does stop Windows 10 from being offered as a update, I use it all the time to prevent it from installing; you are just not choosing the right options.

In the first column choose buttons, 1,2,4 and buttons 1 and 2 in the second column, then reboot. Also make sure you are using the latest version:










Download: http://ultimateoutsider.com/downloads/


----------

